# Dogs and bikes.....



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just ordered one of these carriers for the rear of an electric bike. It is for a 4 month Shih Tzu. Does anyone have experience of their dog in one of these? Thanks.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_toys_dog_training/dog_bicycle_baskets/bike_baskets/98953


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

No, sorry, but it looks really cute. Our dog weighs 34kg, so really she could be pulling us in a cart!

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Us neither

He runs with the bike on a lead, enjoys stretching his legs over 3 to 4 miles, much futher with breaks

But it looks ideal and good to note it has a sun/rain cover

Will he /her fit as he gets older??

Those little legs won't keep up with a bike :lol: 

As long as he is safe and comfortable he will love being out and about with you

The other option is a dog carrier that you pull but that's prob more for long distances or more than one dog

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I haven't used one myself. I would, however, be careful how you introduce your puppy to it as this could reflect on how much use you get out of it. Do make sure puppy is happy and comfortable and go for little walks first just pushing the bike perhaps? I would also worry a little about the wind and dirt and grit getting in pups eyes. May not be a problem, of course, if someone is sitting just in front


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a wayfarer electric bike and my yorkie (5kg in weight )sits in a dog bag (friends on tour ) with zips to each side and it unzips at the front. On the advert pic it shows the dog facing backwards but our yorkie likes to see where she is going (she sits behind me and looks to the side ) I had to pick this one not a basket version because of the restrictions of the bike, I introduced her first to the bag then onto the bike walking and then peddling along, she took to it very well, has doggles for really windy conditions, be prepared for people staring !!!! 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am thinking of getting one of these for the scooter.

I just need to get a dog to go with it. 

[fullalbumimg:16351d67f8]921[/fullalbumimg:16351d67f8]

Seriously though I reckon if I turned up with that and the dog to show Michelle I could probably have anything I wanted for at least a month. 

I think your carrier looks great. Seen loads abroad and the dogs look happy. I have also seen quite a few that get towed behind on wheels. Sometimes they have small children in them.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. 

We already have a 'tow behind' dog carriage on 2 wheels and our big Westie loves it now....having nearly demolished it in its first couple of weeks of use. It's not big enough for two dogs so we needed to rethink. Hopefully the pup will be used to the basket by the time we get to the rally at Darlington.

Big worried that we might end up looking like a circus act going down the road. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

janet1 said:


> Thanks for all the comments.
> 
> We already have a 'tow behind' dog carriage on 2 wheels and our big Westie loves it now....having nearly demolished it in its first couple of weeks of use. It's not big enough for two dogs so we needed to rethink. Hopefully the pup will be used to the basket by the time we get to the rally at Darlington.
> 
> Big worried that we might end up looking like a circus act going down the road. :lol: :lol: :lol:


You should be so lucky :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

janet1 said:


> Big worried that we might end up looking like a circus act going down the road. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I wouldnt worry about that at the Rally in Darlington. Me and Tugboat will be the circus act!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Barry supplies the balls, I do the juggling. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Barry supplies the balls, I do the juggling. :lol:


 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O

Err. Yeah ok.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Slight fred drift methinks!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

peaky said:


> I have a wayfarer electric bike and my yorkie (5kg in weight )sits in a dog bag (friends on tour ) with zips to each side and it unzips at the front. On the advert pic it shows the dog facing backwards but our yorkie likes to see where she is going (she sits behind me and looks to the side ) I had to pick this one not a basket version because of the restrictions of the bike, I introduced her first to the bag then onto the bike walking and then peddling along, she took to it very well, has doggles for really windy conditions, be prepared for people staring !!!! 8O


Have a look at this, Peaky.

Dig the full face helmet! 8O :lol:


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

tugboat I LOVE the video !! wonder where on earth he got the helmet for him ???


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We've had these baskets before and loved them - as did the dogs. We had a change after a few years and went for a basket that sits at the front attached to the handlebars. It was better for the dogs as they could see us and the way ahead but they made the bikes very unstable. If I was buying again I'd definitely get baskets and put them on the back.


----------

